# Grooming Maggie



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm in the process of giving Maggie a hair cut. I have her body done but still need to do her legs. This is the first time ever that she has let me handle and trim her tail and under it without a whole lot of wiggling and growling. She's come so far from the growling, wiggling, I'm either going to eat you or the brush little pup that needed to be fed treats at every stroke of the brush. I'm really proud of my little girl today. :whoo:


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

All done. Doesn't look like I took much off in the picture but her body is a good inch shorter and her legs I just tidied up. You can really feel that it is shorter when you pet her. She's so silky soft and smells simply divine!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

That looks like an excellent job 

Good girl Maggie and well done Maggies mum


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

well done, that look like a really good home groom, she looks lovely.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow! Good job! Well don't to both you and Maggie.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

In the first photo she looks like a stuffed toy dog. Stunningly cute. Good work with the groom!


----------

